# Link to video on YouTube for ultimate home made discus food



## REDSTEVEO (7 Jan 2016)

Hi Guys,
I know there are loads of videos on YouTube on how to make your own discus food using beef heart and so on...but a while ago I saw one on the UKAPS site to a video made by some old foreign guy sat in his garden talking for ages, he might have been a doctor or scientist or something. But he had studied discus in the wild and spent years developing this recipe.

If anyone has seen this video or knows where the link is I would appreciate it if you could let me know where it is.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Jan 2016)

I have seen the video you are looking for, but I can't remember the guy's name....however I know that Joey makes a great food for Discus. Here the video for that...


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Jan 2016)

Found your video request


----------



## flygja (8 Jan 2016)

I made some pork heart + shrimps + spirulina + garlic and until now my discus still don't want them


----------



## REDSTEVEO (8 Jan 2016)

flygja said:


> I made some pork heart + shrimps + spirulina + garlic and until now my discus still don't want them


Hi Flygia I know the feeling, I have tried several commercial ready made brands and had the same problem.
Now that Martin has done the business and found the video I was looking for I am going to watch that for the next hour and see where I go from there.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO (8 Jan 2016)

Martin in China said:


> Found your video request




Oh I do love UKAPS, well done Martin you are a star mate, thanks very much for finding this for me, spot on!

Steve


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2016)

Honestly speaking, the stuff he puts into his mix sounds pretty much like commercial dried pellets/granules/flakes, so I don't quite understand the point of it. Dried foods ain't that expensive, I use Tetrabits granules myself. His mix might be more useful for getting mega growth and spawns, but I don't think its worth the hassle of collecting all the ingredients for DIY.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jan 2016)

Hi flygia,

Never say never I say, and I leave no stone unturned in the quest for knowledge, especially where discus are concerned.

I watched the whole video and made notes on the method and the ingredients. It was strange how Carl Weiss appears to be being interviewed, and every now and then it would cut back to his food preparation. What was very interesting were his points about discus needing a huge amount of vitamin C, and that discus fish have no need for sugars, starches or carbohydrates in any form. Which if correct blows the apple, pair and banana theory out of the window, or even the spinach / vegetable matter / algae ingredients.

I have done some research on a few of his ingredients, most of them can be found on line, but the Astaxanthin powder is quite expensive. Fatty or oily fish like mackerel, molluscs, (clams) squid, mussels, plus shrimp powders, wheat gluten etc seem all fairly easy to come by. I have got a mixer blender so I might be tempted to give it a go!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## roadmaster (11 Jan 2016)

Are these new fish? Any chance you can find out what they were feeding on when you purchased them?
Earthworm flake would be good to mix with food.IMHO
I raised a group of discus some year's back, and they did not eat much of anything for first two week's after I purchased them.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (11 Jan 2016)

Hi roadmaster,

No I have had them for a month or two. They have been raised on a diet of almost exclusively beef heart as most breeders tend to do. At the moment I have got them on flake food and Tetra Prima pellets soaked in Seachem Garlic Guard, but that's all they seem to want to eat at the moment and as they are spawning every seven or eight days or so I am conscious that the female is needing something a bit more substantial than just flake and pellets, as the egg production is taking a lot out of her.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## flygja (12 Jan 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Are these new fish? Any chance you can find out what they were feeding on when you purchased them?
> Earthworm flake would be good to mix with food.IMHO
> I raised a group of discus some year's back, and they did not eat much of anything for first two week's after I purchased them.


I've had them for quite a few months now. They were procured in two batches. First batch were fed beefheart at the discus farm. Out of the 4, 3 of them now take both commercial granules, frozen bloodworms and live tubifex while one of them only takes frozen bloodworms or live tubifex. Another 2 I procured later were fed live tubifex at the LFS. They didn't eat in my tank for 6 weeks, but now one of them take granules while the other only takes frozen bloodworms or live tubifex. None of are taking the pork heart mix. 

Those who take commercial granules are a 1-2 inches bigger than the ones that don't. So I don't have a problem with feeding Tetrabits!


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Jan 2016)

I would give a try with the food that Joey (the king of DIY) showed in his video for sure, as he also is breading Discus for a long time with great success and it seems an easier mix than from Marc Weiss.


----------

